# Seeking d20 Game In Kingston And Surrounding Environs



## Kaodi (Feb 10, 2005)

I've been interested in D&D for a long time, and I've played in some online games, for various lengths of time, but I'm really looking for a chance to join a group to play person to person. Failing that, I'd really just like to know who else on the boards is from around here. Thanks.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 19, 2005)

**bump**

*bumpety bump*


----------



## Obscure (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey Kaodi,

Just found your post today...I've been reading these boards for some years but just recently de-lurked.  I just moved to Kingston in September and am looking for some D&D action myself, particularly of the Eberron variety.  What's your gaming experience like?  Have you ever DMed?  Personally, I DMed a generic campaign last year for 11 months.  I'd really like to get out from behind the screen and play as a PC, something I haven't done in a long time....


----------



## Obscure (Apr 14, 2005)

bumpety-bump bump


----------



## Kaodi (May 5, 2005)

*DMing/Eberron*

While I like to think I could DM, the reality is that I have a really hard time staying motivated and excited about a game or plot concept. I don't have Eberron, yet, but I may buy it at some time. Sorry it took me so long to reply, but I don't look here that often because I haven't had a whole lot  of success. Until now,  of course, hehehe... I just hope you see this. 

Anyway, I have DMed, for all of about four sessions... and they could be neatly summed up as a disaster. All of my gaming experience, except for me meager introduction, has been  online, and I imagine IRL play is different somewhat in style and such. 

However you want to proceed with this is up to you. I just want to a chance to play some real D&D.

I guess you've probably been to the Nexus a couple times, right?


----------



## Obscure (May 5, 2005)

Ah, the Nexus.   Yeah, I've browsed in there a few times.  I remember seeing a "D&D players wanted" notice posted on the bulletin board next to the entrance a few months back -- which reminds me that I should go back and see if there's anything still there.

I'm willing to run a game, if you're interested.  It can be either Eberron or standard Greyhawk, I'll leave it up to the players to decide.  Which brings me to the next point...where to find some players?  Do you know anyone who's interested (given your original post, I guess probably not)?  I'm thinking of posting notices here, at the Nexus, and somehow at Queen's.  Drop me an e-mail at acalzavara "at" gmail dot com.


----------



## Sarellion (May 18, 2005)

How far is Kingston from Belleville, Ontario? It´s up the 401 to Montreal but don´t know how far. 

I am probably moving to Belleville this year.


----------



## Obscure (May 19, 2005)

Welcome to the thread, Sarellion 

Kingston is about 45-60 minutes up the 401 from Belleville.  When are you (probably) moving?  Would you be interested in a weekly game in Kingston?


----------



## Kaodi (May 23, 2005)

*Belleville*

As the bird flies, Belleville is as close or closer to me as Kingston. There just happens to be the small matter of a bay in the way that messes things up. I am glad to see there is another person that is going to be in this area, Sarellion.


----------

